# Planning a Topside Washdown System



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Goal:
Pressure seawater for deck washing, anchor washing, personal washing, fish guts, etc....just pressurized raw water for general use up top. 

My initial thoughts are to mount a pump in the lazzerette, minimize wiring runs and not put any new fixed plumbing into the boat.

Use 50' coil 1/2 or 5/8 hose and something like an 8' suction hose that would be thrown over the side.
The boat is 34' so that 50' coil hose might be at its limit...

Convenience and ease of use is important. My thinking...I can flip the lid in the cockpit, attach 2 hoses that are well-stored nearby, flip the switch, and then go to town...

Lazz drains to bilge so that's covered.

The boat has a windlass so big wire is already there, but I really don't want to add any thru deck fittings or in-cabin plumbing. Yeah, a 15' coil would be less of a pain than a 50'.

The 'kits' have some things I don't think I'll need, so I'm thinking just a pump and then lawn and garden items... 

I would appreciate hearing past successes and failures in this department, and anything I missed in planning this.

Thx in advance.


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

The PO on my boat (Alberg 35) made one based on the thru hull for what was in the past the intake for the head (with seacock). There is a simple pump and switch below in the head, line running to a deck fitting, where we connect a hose. I sail in the Chesapeake and it does a great job of washing mud off the anchor and chain; never used it for actually cleaning the boat as we are based in a marina and have access to water there. No reason it couldn't be used to rinse the deck. The only modification I would make if I could or wanted a project is a way to activate the switch from above. I seem to forget it and end up making an extra trip below. Works great though.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Tapping into an existing thru-hull intake would be more convenient. Household spray heads and fittings, rust out very quickly in salt water.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My saltwater washdown pump is in the head, attached to a "Y" fitting, one that is the inlet to the head and the other for the washdown pump. Works great, I have just a 25 foot, coiled hose, which I primarily use for washing the mud and crud from the anchor and chain as I winch it in. I wash the decks with the same hose and pump, but it's by no means a power wash, just a rinse down after I hit the decks with a scrub brush and cleanser.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

RegisteredUser said:


> ...My initial thoughts are to mount a pump in the lazzerette, minimize wiring runs and not put any new fixed plumbing into the boat.
> 
> Use 50' coil 1/2 or 5/8 hose and something like an 8' suction hose that would be thrown over the side...


What kind of pump? A centrifugal pump has no suction, so you won't get anything through the hose. (That's why everyone puts centrifugal pumps right next to the through-hull.) A diaphragm pump has some suction, but probably not enough to pull the air volume of an 8' hose, and it will be pulsating. A positive displacement impeller pump might do it, but won't be cheap and might not be high enough volume.

Here's the solution that I put together. I used it to wash down the anchor on my old 25' boat. I still have it, but generally just use a bucket tied to a rope that I dip down into the seawater. This pump might not provide as much volume as you want. But you can move it to anywhere on your boat, as long as you have a 12v outlet or portable battery nearby:


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We have 4 of these pumps aboard. One makes the perfect non-installed washdown pump hung over the side and run off the inverter.
They are pretty handy as dewatering pumps (1550 GPH at 10 ft. of discharge lift each) run off the generator should the need arise. They can pump 1 1/4 inch discharge or they can use a garden hose with the included adapter.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

capta said:


> We have 4 of these pumps aboard. One makes the perfect non-installed washdown pump hung over the side and run off the inverter.
> They are pretty handy as dewatering pumps (1550 GPH at 10 ft. of discharge lift each) run off the generator should the need arise. They can pump 1 1/4 inch discharge or they can use a garden hose with the included adapter.


I like that.
A rope with a hook on the toe rail...


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

What's the diameter of your head intake through-hull? It would be a very rare occurrence to be using the head while simultaneously washing the deck/anchor rode. Consider to hard pipe the intake to your salt water pump. 
Also consider to add an 'as large as possible' accumulator to 'keep up' the system pressure during 'wash down events'; using as large as possible plumbing diameters to lessen flow restriction and pressure losses.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Rich, my thru-hull fitting is 3/4-inch diameter. I cannot recall anyone using the head while I was washing down the anchor chain and anchor.

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

My dedicated wash down thru-hull is 3/4in. Can't see any issue with sharing one, as long only one device is drawing at a time.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> We have 4 of these pumps aboard. One makes the perfect non-installed washdown pump hung over the side and run off the inverter.
> They are pretty handy as dewatering pumps (1550 GPH at 10 ft. of discharge lift each) run off the generator should the need arise. They can pump 1 1/4 inch discharge or they can use a garden hose with the included adapter.


Yeah, I've been thinking of similar.

* No thru hulls
* can be used to dewater sinking boaty.

Noice.


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

RegisteredUser said:


> The boat is 34' so that 50' coil hose might be at its limit..


I purchased an expandable hose from Sears; my second best boat stuff purchase next to a Harken windward sheeting car. It is stored in a bucket.
-CH


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Chas H said:


> I purchased an expandable hose from Sears; my second best boat stuff purchase next to a Harken windward sheeting car. It is stored in a bucket.
> -CH


Thanks.
I've seen these in stores thinking they were just some frilly/novelty ladies garden hose thingy, and never really looked at them..
I'd like to cut one open and learn how it's made.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 8, 2007)

RegisteredUser said:


> Thanks.
> I've seen these in stores thinking they were just some frilly/novelty ladies garden hose thingy, and never really looked at them..
> I'd like to cut one open and learn how it's made.


Buy one and use it for a season or maybe two you will have a look at the inside when it burst open or the crappy plastic fittings fail. Granted I am a little rough on this kind of stuff around the hobby farm. I have gone through a few. They do work well while they last and I would only consider then to be very light duty. They are light and compact and if they had some better fittings I might buy another. Might be the perfect hose for your intended use. I still want better fittings.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

capta said:


> We have 4 of these pumps aboard. One makes the perfect non-installed washdown pump hung over the side and run off the inverter.
> They are pretty handy as dewatering pumps (1550 GPH at 10 ft. of discharge lift each) run off the generator should the need arise. They can pump 1 1/4 inch discharge or they can use a garden hose with the included adapter.


I like that idea a lot. And it looks like it'd be all done for $100, including cord from inverter and a cheap hose off the discharge. Usually for the stuff that you'll be removing from a deck you either need a pressure washer or just VOLUME of flow -- 3/4" garden hose is just compromising from either direction. A sump pump hose, adaptor, and a couple of clamps is probably less than ten bucks. 20 gallons per minute will clean an anchor chain nearly as fast as you can haul it up.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

capta said:


> We have 4 of these pumps aboard. One makes the perfect non-installed washdown pump hung over the side and run off the inverter.
> They are pretty handy as dewatering pumps (1550 GPH at 10 ft. of discharge lift each) run off the generator should the need arise. They can pump 1 1/4 inch discharge or they can use a garden hose with the included adapter.


I really like this idea. Basically like the 12v system I had, but on steroids. I'll have to keep this in mind. However, the 1/2 horsepower unit that you describe draws about 400 watts, so needs a decent inverter if you don't have a generator.

For free-hanging off the side of the boat (as a portable washdown pump), one concern for such a powerful pump is the torque the motor exerts, since the pump itself could start spinning and twisting the hose. What experience do you have with this?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

TakeFive said:


> For free-hanging off the side of the boat (as a portable washdown pump), one concern for such a powerful pump is the torque the motor exerts, since the pump itself could start spinning and twisting the hose. What experience do you have with this?


I've not had it spinning and twisting the hose at all. When I plug it in it gives a slight kick but that's the extent of it's movement in the water. But remember, one would have the hose and a line when hanging it over the side, a lot of resistance to overcome to spin.
Really, the biggest problem is fresh water rinsing it after use in salt water, an absolute necessity. It is so powerful that it can spray water all over the galley when rinsing it in the sink, if one isn't careful.
We have a 3k inverter, so powering one (or a few) isn't a worry.


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

Waterrat said:


> Buy one and use it for a season or maybe two you will have a look at the inside when it burst open or the crappy plastic fittings fail. Granted I am a little rough on this kind of stuff around the hobby farm. I have gone through a few. They do work well while they last and I would only consider then to be very light duty. They are light and compact and if they had some better fittings I might buy another. Might be the perfect hose for your intended use. I still want better fittings.


I was told by a neighbor at the dock that these expandable hoses do not last, if they are left outside in the sun. Mine is stored below decks when not in use. Next year will be its third season on my boat. When it fails I will but another. I like the convenience of storage in a bucket.

"Pocket hose" makes one with brass fittings. A bit pricey at $30, but it may last three years! 

https://www.bulbhead.com/pocket-hos...tid=14-00819&gclid=CK-qwcnKgNECFQW1wAodJcoA4g

-CH
After more searching I found similar hoses with brass fittings. Maybe less costly.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 8, 2007)

Chas H said:


> I was told by a neighbor at the dock that these expandable hoses do not last, if they are left outside in the sun. Mine is stored below decks when not in use. Next year will be its third season on my boat. When it fails I will but another. I like the convenience of storage in a bucket.
> 
> "Pocket hose" makes one with brass fittings. A bit pricey at $30, but it may last three years!
> 
> ...


Cool thanks. I might have to pickup a tougher hose. They are very light and store very well. Used on a boat, stored out of sun, minus the gravel, sticks etc etc I am sure the cheap ones could last longer. The hoses are small, light and could easily be stored.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a friend that has one of the cheap ones on his boat and it sits out in the sun all the time, and in four years of use, it still works just fine. Those plastic fittings will likely outlast the brass, mainly because they will not deteriorate with exposure to salt water.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## akbarsheikh (Oct 7, 2019)

The best pocket hose I found is being a brass one it really is long lasting.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Interesting approach Capta. I got a submersible sump pump for dewatering the dink which we left at a dock all week and would sometimes have 5 inches of rainwater! I plugged it into a shore power 10 amp outlet with a Marinico adapter. Worked fine. The dink has a double floor and so this pump was unable to get the water below the sole in the "bilge" which I had to hand pump.. PITA. I suppose I could fashion something to fit in the opening at the sole by the transom.

I have used it on my 1000 watt inverter to de-water the dink which was tied to the stern all summer... not a dock. Worked fine. Because the bottom fouls in the water the solution is to haul it up on a halyard and open the drain plug.

++++

I also used an existing seacock from a removed sink for a 12v pressure water pump to supply a garden hose connection on the outside of the coaming at the stern. I can connect a hose and and use it for anchor washing etc. Did that for a while.

++++

I designed an anchor chain wash system which would have two stiff brushes on an alum fitting which bolted to the anchor roller cheeks. It would have a hose connection on top to shoot water over the chain and with the brushes cause the mud to drop just forward of the bow. The pump would be located under the V and plumbed to an adjacent head seacock using a Y valve. Never installed it as other projects took precedence.

As I am not out there and have access to fresh water at the fuel or town dock it's really a matter of making a stop to wash things down and so the self sufficiency is less urgent. And alternative would be a high output water maker... making water as the wash down is used and when it's not used. My experience was that NE has mud and the Caribe doesn't. So there are a lot of factors to consider. But I don't see using seawater to wash the deck where I am sailing these days when fresh water is available for free at dockside.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Really like our current set up. Below floor boards in forward queen is a couple of y valves. They allow fresh or salt to go to forward head. But also allow diversion to a deck fitting that supplies our forward wash down. There’s a pressure pump in that run. When not fresh water limited can have fresh come out of wash down.
That allows a complete wash to the chain as it comes up and under enough pressure to dislodge mud off the chain and anchor. The hose is stored in the forward anchor locker and is self coiling. You just push it in to the deck fitting. There’s a switch on my subpanel in the cockpit for the deck wash down pump. The pump is a standard pressure water pump so excellent pressure. You can use the same type of pump as your domestic water so one less spare to carry. 
So when coming off anchor. Flip the pump switch. Walk forward get out windlass control and hose out of forward locker. Attach hose (for wife turn off pump briefly to make it easy). Ease up to anchor while doing wash down. Leave. Put everything away.
Like the idea of a free floating submersible pump but we are space limited so prefer to have spares be multifunctional.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Why not use the same model pump for pressure water, shower sump, washdown and even bilge with a float switch???


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

S have that except for bilge. They suck and are Rules. But mountings are made for them. So far too lazy to go another way but probably will the next time one fails. Good idea.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

outbound said:


> S have that except for bilge. They suck and are Rules. But mountings are made for them. So far too lazy to go another way but probably will the next time one fails. Good idea.


pumps doesn't have to be mounted in the bilge water... I think the standard pressure pump would work fine... Rule sucks...


----------



## overdriver2019 (Sep 6, 2019)

：队长：wacth and le


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a standard set up for a 35 ft boat. Secured pump in the anchor locker with detachable coiled hose.
Majority use is for washing anchor a chain. Only carry 100 gallons of fresh water ( more than most 35 footers carry ) so we tee off the head I take thru Hull with a separate ball valve and handle. Great pressure through hose which most submersibles don’t have. Copied hose is 50 ft and can cover the whole boat. So we can use at the stern. In the rear lazzaerette we have a handheld shower teed into our fresh water system for rinse offs . No new pump needed.

Simple approach. Compact storage takes up little room. No extra deck fittings etc.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking of similar.
> 
> * No thru hulls
> * can be used to dewater sinking boaty.
> ...


Currently reading THE GATHERING WIND about the sinking of the Bounty seven years ago. A few more bilge pumps might have saved the ship. I'm planing on adding one of these trash pumps on board as backup next season. Especially since I have two generators on board for my Electric Propulsion system I could power it by.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Currently reading THE GATHERING WIND about the sinking of the Bounty seven years ago. A few more bilge pumps might have saved the ship. I'm planing on adding one of these trash pumps on board as backup next season. Especially since I have two generators on board for my Electric Propulsion system I could power it by.


You may have intended to attach a link. If you'd power it by generator, I assume you mean the submersible pump style, as opposed to the kind with their own combustion engine. I see pros and cons. If your generator submerges, it won't help. Ours lives in the bilge, at the lowest part of the boat. I think I could isolate it's compartment to keep ingress, until above the floorboard, and probably should.

The models with gasoline motors are highly suspicious that they could survive the marine environment for long. Beyond maintenance, they'd need to be run routinely or may never start.

On balance, I think I'd consider an electric trash pump and just have a really good high water alarm to let you know it needs to come on before the generator took a hit.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Aside from a holing from a collision.... where do you salts think water would come from in a "sinking"... broken off sea ****? Opened seacock with a busted hose connected or a hose that come off or loose?

All my bilge water is from the fresh water system assorted minor leaks and when I pull the speed log transducer.... mast is deck stepped so no water comes in there.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Split hoses must be the most common. I can think of several examples. Broken thru hulls or valves are probably next. It kills me to hear of heavy objects in the bilge that slide and break these off. I suppose you could impact something on the outside, right over a thru hull, and probably damage it enough to leak too. 

In another thread here, someone posted a video of a couple, whose boat formed a split in the hull. First I've ever heard that.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> You may have intended to attach a link. If you'd power it by generator, I assume you mean the submersible pump style, as opposed to the kind with their own combustion engine. I see pros and cons. If your generator submerges, it won't help. Ours lives in the bilge, at the lowest part of the boat. I think I could isolate it's compartment to keep ingress, until above the floorboard, and probably should.
> 
> The models with gasoline motors are highly suspicious that they could survive the marine environment for long. Beyond maintenance, they'd need to be run routinely or may never start.
> 
> On balance, I think I'd consider an electric trash pump and just have a really good high water alarm to let you know it needs to come on before the generator took a hit.


My generators operate on deck. If they get submerged pumping out the water will be the last thing I'll need to worry about.  My 48 pound Honda 2000 has been pretty trouble free for ten years now. Though the muffler is getting near the end of it's life. The new Champion generator I bought this year has worked out real well in testing this past season while using it for my EP system. We'll see if it holds up as well as the Honda. With two generators on board having a trash pump on board as a backup bilge pump/washdown makes sense. IMO almost every boat should carry a Honda type generator for charging and emergencies. Seems like cheap insurance even just for starting the engine or charging batteries.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

SanderO said:


> Aside from a holing from a collision.... where do you salts think water would come from in a "sinking"... broken off sea ****? Opened seacock with a busted hose connected or a hose that come off or loose?
> 
> All my bilge water is from the fresh water system assorted minor leaks and when I pull the speed log transducer.... mast is deck stepped so no water comes in there.


Once met a gal who spent a few weeks in a raft after a sinking. Sailing from Caribbean to the states. She met a sailor though she was a landlubber with no experience. Line fell off the boat got wrapped around the prop in the middle of the night. Sleep deprived Captain decided to try and unwrap it by turning the prop in reverse. Instead pulled the stuffing box and prop out of the keel. They abandoned the boat. After nine days he said he was going for a swim and never returned. She was picked up the next day by some cruisers who saw the raft and investigated.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Currently reading THE GATHERING WIND about the sinking of the Bounty seven years ago. A few more bilge pumps might have saved the ship.


I have that Rule pump that's meant to do 1 million gallons per hour..... But.... Pull the thing apart and the implor is crap. It's going to be clogged in one monent. In fact it had 1 strand of hair from a previous ex girlfriend (I have a pènchant for long headed babes) that wrapped itself around the impellor. 3 feet the old witch had! 
So no matter the type of pump the filter must be great to pick up all the garbage a knocked down boat puts into the bilge and still empty the boat. Not easy.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I have that Rule pump that's meant to do 1 million gallons per hour..... But.... Pull the thing apart and the implor is crap. It's going to be clogged in one monent. In fact it had 1 strand of hair from a previous ex girlfriend (I have a pènchant for long headed babes) that wrapped itself around the impellor. 3 feet the old witch had!
> So no matter the type of pump the filter must be great to pick up all the garbage a knocked down boat puts into the bilge and still empty the boat. Not easy.


Reading about the Bounty sinking they had just finished doing some maintenance and modifications while the boat was in dry dock. They had not quite cleaned things up because Captain was in a rush to get back in the water and head south. So when the water started coming in the sawdust and scrap pieces of wood started to clog the bilge pumps. Things went bad to worse from that point.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> We have a standard set up for a 35 ft boat. Secured pump in the anchor locker with detachable coiled hose....
> ... Great pressure through hose which most submersibles don't have. ...


Which pump do you have Chef, and what pressure does it put out?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

5.2 Johnston

https://www.defender.com/product.js...n-pumps&path=-1|51|2234226|2234235&id=4071939


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

The previous owner of my boat set up the head for freshwater flush. That meant the seacock for the input to the head was unused and he set it up with a pump that goes to a fitting on deck, then to a hose. Not sure what kind of pump but it puts out enough pressure to wash off Chesapeake Bay mud!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I have that Rule pump that's meant to do 1 million gallons per hour..... But.... Pull the thing apart and the implor is crap. It's going to be clogged in one monent. In fact it had 1 strand of hair from a previous ex girlfriend (I have a pènchant for long headed babes) that wrapped itself around the impellor. 3 feet the old witch had!
> So no matter the type of pump the filter must be great to pick up all the garbage a knocked down boat puts into the bilge and still empty the boat. Not easy.


Note to self ......clean pumps out of hair when changing girlfriends insures no evidence is left behind.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Pendragon35 said:


> The previous owner of my boat set up the head for freshwater flush. That meant the seacock for the input to the head was unused and he set it up with a pump that goes to a fitting on deck, then to a hose. Not sure what kind of pump but it puts out enough pressure to wash off Chesapeake Bay mud!


Our wash down pump is set up exactly the same. For the same reason.


----------

